# Are these professional quality?



## atsilvers27 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm new to photography but am interested in looking at whether or not I should really get into it and maybe go pro down the line. I just got a Nikon DSLR 5100 in the summer and have been toying with it around my house. Here's a sample of what I've done. Critiques welcome.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2013)

The only thing that would truly make these 'professional' quality is someone's willingness to pay for them.  They're not bad at all, in fact a step above many of the infant images we see here, but just for giggles, I'll offer a couple of points for improvement.  

1.  Nothing helps sell a family portrait shot more than expression, and in this case the expression looks to me like it's just short of a temper-tantrum.  It may not be, but the flat mouth just doesn't have the happy infant smile that we see in #2. Good lighting and good posing.

2.  Nice expression here, but her left sleeve is partially obscuring her mouthWatch these little details when you're posing subjects.  Also, the bakcground here is rather distracting; there are several colours, and lines, all of which detract somewhat from the subject.

3.  I suspect that this would work better if we could either see more of the child, or less, but the 'bit' of right hand we see in the upper left gives the impression of a compositional 'oops'.

4.  I think this would have worked much better in a different setting.  What relevance does the chesterfield have?  Perhaps in the nursery with children's toys and furnishings softly focused in the background?

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## atsilvers27 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! I can see all of your points. Perhaps a studio setting is best for the subject. Unfortunately I only have my house and can only use the backgrounds that are available to me.  She can't sit, hold her head or herself up yet, so I needed to something to support her so she doesn't slump down. Yes, she was a little cranky and flopping around a bit. I see I have a good amount to chew on. Next time I'll have to think about these finer details.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 5, 2013)

tirediron said:


> ...and in this case the expression looks to me like it's just short of a temper-tantrum.



That was funny...


----------



## Patrice (Nov 5, 2013)

BTW: you are already presenting these for critique in another thread.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Nov 5, 2013)

Patrice said:


> BTW: you are already presenting these for critique in another thread.



Oops..so I did double-post. I'm going to blame this on my slow/dying/crashing computer. And that I'm still not used to this format. Sorry.


----------

